

Another Elsevier website illegally selling articles - jmnicholson
http://rossmounce.co.uk/2015/03/07/another-day-another-elsevier-website-illegally-selling-articles/

======
dang
Url changed from [https://thewinnower.com/papers/another-day-another-
elsevier-...](https://thewinnower.com/papers/another-day-another-elsevier-
website-illegally-selling-articles), which copies this.

Please post original sources to HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
jmnicholson
Sorry! Will do.

~~~
dalke
This new version has updates from the one you posted at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9162482](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9162482):

> I heard back from Didier (the corresponding author) yesterday. He does not
> know why Elsevier are selling his article, nor did he give them permission
> to.

This clears up the problem with the original text, which was the possibility
that the authors had allowed Elsevier to profit on the work. The other link
doesn't have the updates.

